# Sticky - TUG Ratings and Reviews of all Hyatt Timeshare resorts



## TUGBrian

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resorts/default.aspx?Top-Rated-Hyatt-Resorts&top=Hyatt

list of all Hyatt Resorts and their II codes:

Hyatt Beach House: HYB
Hyatt Sunset Harbor: HSH
Hyatt Windward Pointe: HWP
Hyatt Siesta Key Beach: HYK
Hyatt Coconut Plantation: HCC
Hyatt Main Street Station: HMS
Hyatt Mountain Lodge: HBK
Hyatt Park Hyatt Beaver Creek: HRP
Hyatt Grand Aspen: HYA
Hyatt Highlands Inn: HYI
Hyatt High Sierra Lodge: HSL
Hyatt Northstar Lodge: HNS
Hyatt Pinon Pointe: HYN
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch: HYS
Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach: HKB
Hyatt Hacienda del Mar: HYP


----------



## dioxide45

Hello, Not a Hyatt owner, but looking to help out in the new forum plus perhaps in time get Hyatt added to ROFR.net. Looking to compile a list of Hyatt resorts and their details. Here is what I pulled from the II website;

*Hyatt Residence Club Beaver Creek, Mountain Lodge*
Unit Types: _Studio, 2BR, 3BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation*
Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Breckenridge, Main Street Station*
Unit Types: _Studio, 2BR, 3BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Carmel, Highlands Inn*
Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar*
Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen*
Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR, 4BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Beach House*
Unit Types:_ 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Sunset Harbor*
Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Windward Pointe*
Unit Types: _2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, High Sierra Lodge*
Unit Types: _2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, Northstar Lodge*
Unit Types:_ 2BR, 3BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka'anapali Beach*
Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR, 3BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club San Antonio, Wild Oak Ranch*
Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club Sarasota, Siesta Key Beach*
Unit Types: _2BR (Sleeps 6), 2BR (Sleeps 8)_

*Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe*
Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR_

*Hyatt Residence Club at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek*
Unit Types: _2BR, 3BR_

What I would like to add to this is what views are available at each resort and what seasons exist, or is everything 100% fix week?


----------



## TUGBrian

Please let me know if any of these need to be added or edited in the TUG resort database (link in the sticky to all of them).

also if any of the review pages contain outdated info/pictures...it'd be great to get those updated too!


----------



## WalnutBaron

Great post, Dioxide. Thank you! Here's how Hyatt Residence Club works (not to be confused with the new and still-not-fully-explained Hyatt Pure Points Program which is in the process of rolling out now):

In most properties, HRC owners have fixed weeks which can be reserved within the first six months of their new ownership year. This is called the HRPP: Home Resort Preference Period. This decision is pretty straightforward and simple--do I reserve my fixed week and unit or let it go this year?
If the owner does not reserve his/her unit during that period, the fixed week is automatically converted at six months out to CUP points: Club Use Period. He/she is now working within the HRC points system and--like any exchange system--can search through the HRC website/reservations system to see if there is availability for a desired property and can complete a reservation along with a modest (~$40) transfer fee. 
The owner can also place requests in advance (these requests, by the way, can be made up to 18 months in advance of desired travel). Importantly--unlike II or RCI--once the Hyatt system finds a match, the request is immediately confirmed and the owner is notified and their credit card is charged for the transfer fee. II and RCI typically give an owner a 24-hour decision window to confirm, but HRC's system does not provide this service.
The CUP period is critical for the owner, since the next step substantially reduces the owner's value if they let CUP points slip unused into the Limited Club Use Period (LCUP). *CUP points cannot be carried from one year to the next.* They can be used in one of three ways:
Make a reservation within HRC using CUP points anywhere from 12 months to one day before the expiration of the owner's deeded week. For example, if the owner owns Week 18 at Hyatt Highlands Inn, he/she can use CUP points to exchange within HRC as soon as the new week's reservation window opens (in other words, during the HRPP period) all the way to the end of Week 17 of the year of usage.
Transfer the CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), also called the Extended Use Period. This transfer is made directly into Interval International, allowing the owner to exchange into other properties in II. *Importantly, a Hyatt owner cannot exchange back into a Hyatt property through II. *The only way to make a Hyatt for Hyatt exchange is through the CUP or LCUP process.
Allow the CUP points to pass into LCUP (explained below), which is the least desirable option by far.

If CUP points are not used and are not transferred to EEE, the last use before expiration is the Limited Club Use Period or LCUP. This allows the owner one last chance to salvage point usage for reservations made within 60 days of expiration. The LCUP period begins on the day of the owner's fixed week usage. The best way to think of LCUP is similar to II's Getaways--usually off-season availability, and often only for a few days. 
At the end of the 60-day LCUP period, any remaining unused points expire. This means points cannot be accumulated from year to year.
HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.
I mentioned at the outset that most--but not all--properties are fixed week. The properties which have floating week seasons include all of the Colorado properties, Hyatt Northstar Lodge near Lake Tahoe, and Hyatt Siesta Key in Florida.

Finally, to your other question about views, this is something our owners should address individually for the properties they own or have visited. But since the HRC is essentially a fixed-week system, there are definite view rooms which are more desirable than others.


----------



## WalnutBaron

*Views at Hyatt Pinon Pointe*

Of course, this is always subjective, but for me the best views by far are those afforded by higher floor assignments in Buildings 1-5. These buildings look east toward some of the most iconic red rock formations in Sedona, including Snoopy Rock. Room number system is as follows: first digit indicates Building number; second digit indicates floor of that building; third digit indicates the actual room number on that floor. Rooms with second digit starting with "1" mean first floor units and will have less desirable views. Best views are on the top floor, which is units with second digit of "3".

The absolute worst views are from Buildings 6 and 7, which look out over a parking lot and a cell phone tower.

Here's a map of the property, courtesy of Kal: Hyatt Pinon Pointe Unit Map


----------



## WalnutBaron

*Views at Hyatt Highlands Inn*

Highlands Inn is a somewhat eclectic property, built literally on a seaside cliff overlooking the Pacific. Views are listed as "Ocean View", "Horizon View", and "Garden View".

*Ocean View *are the most desirable units, with a full ocean view of the dramatic Pacific Coast below. In my opinion, the best ocean views are in the far southern end of the property, overlooking the dramatic coastline.

*Horizon View *rooms offer partial ocean views, most of which are quite good.

*Garden View *rooms face the ocean, but the view is obstructed by trees.

This Google Map link gives a clear understanding of the Lodge's location relative to the ocean and the coast. Please be sure you have Google Earth installed to see the link best.

Here is a unit map (courtesy of Kal) to better orient newcomers. Again, the best views are in the units to the right (south).


----------



## Panina

WalnutBaron said:


> Great post, Dioxide. Thank you! Here's how Hyatt Residence Club works (not to be confused with the new and still-not-fully-explained Hyatt Pure Points Program which is in the process of rolling out now):
> 
> In most properties, HRC owners have fixed weeks which can be reserved within the first six months of their new ownership year. This is called the HRPP: Home Resort Preference Period. This decision is pretty straightforward and simple--do I reserve my fixed week and unit or let it go this year?
> If the owner does not reserve his/her unit during that period, the fixed week is automatically converted at six months out to CUP points: Club Use Period. He/she is now working within the HRC points system and--like any exchange system--can search through the HRC website/reservations system to see if there is availability for a desired property and can complete a reservation along with a modest (~$40) transfer fee.
> The owner can also place requests in advance (these requests, by the way, can be made up to 18 months in advance of desired travel). Importantly--unlike II or RCI--once the Hyatt system finds matches a request, the request is immediately confirmed and the owner is notified and their credit card is charged for the transfer fee. II and RCI typically give an owner a 24-hour decision window to confirm, but HRC's system does not provide this service.
> The CUP period is critical for the owner, since the next step substantially reduces the owner's value if they let CUP points slip unused into the Limited Club Use Period (LCUP). *CUP points cannot be carried from one year to the next.* They can be used in one of three ways:
> Make a reservation within HRC using CUP points anywhere from 12 months to one day before the expiration of the owner's deeded week. For example, if the owner owns Week 18 at Hyatt Highlands Inn, he/she can use CUP points to exchange within HRC as soon as the new week's reservation window opens (in other words, during the HRPP period) all the way to the end of Week 17 of the year of usage.
> Transfer the CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), also called the Extended Use Period. This transfer is made directly into Interval International, allowing the owner to exchange into other properties in II. *Importantly, a Hyatt owner cannot exchange back into a Hyatt property through II. *The only way to make a Hyatt for Hyatt exchange is through the CUP or LCUP process.
> 
> If CUP points are not used and are not transferred to EEE, the last use before expiration is the Limited Club Use Period or LCUP. This allows the owner one last chance to salvage point usage for reservations made within 60 days of expiration. The LCUP period begins on the day of the owner's fixed week usage. The best way to think of LCUP is similar to II's Getaways--usually off-season availability, and often only for a few days.
> At the end of the 60-day LCUP period, any remaining unused points expire. This means points cannot be accumulated from year to year.
> HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.
> I mentioned at the outset that most--but not all--properties are fixed week. The properties which have floating week seasons include all of the Colorado properties, Hyatt Northstar Lodge near Lake Tahoe, and Hyatt Siesta Key in Florida.
> 
> Finally, to your other question about views, this is something our owners should address individually for the properties they own or have visited. But since the HRC is essentially a fixed-week system, there are definite view rooms which are more desirable than others.


Thank you so much for this write up.  I have been consider purchasing a Hyatt week and now I fully understand the system.


----------



## terces

We are not owners yet, other than a rogue resort in Mexico (Sandos) but looking to move up.  Hyatt sounds first class, but is it correct that they only have 12 resorts?

Does anyone know what their expansion plans are for the near future?  Any new resorts opening in Canada or Europe?


----------



## BellaWyn

Extremely appreciative of the info in this thread! Needs to be a sticky!! Have pages of notes with resorts and acronyms for further research.  Saved me hours! Thanks!!


----------



## youppi

terces said:


> We are not owners yet, other than a rogue resort in Mexico (Sandos) but looking to move up.  Hyatt sounds first class, but is it correct that they only have 12 resorts?
> 
> Does anyone know what their expansion plans are for the near future?  Any new resorts opening in Canada or Europe?


For sure 12 is not correct. Check the first post. There is 16 resorts listed.


----------



## WalnutBaron

terces said:


> We are not owners yet, other than a rogue resort in Mexico (Sandos) but looking to move up.  Hyatt sounds first class, but is it correct that they only have 12 resorts?
> 
> Does anyone know what their expansion plans are for the near future?  Any new resorts opening in Canada or Europe?


There are currently 17 Hyatt resorts in the HRC system. The newest is Hyatt Ka'anapali, which is also the first Hyatt resort in Hawaii. A full list of the resorts and point requirements by season can be seen in a separate post entitled "Hyatt Points Chart".

To my knowledge, there are no plans to expand into Canada, Mexico, or Europe. The only resort outside of the USA is Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico (which is, of course, a U.S. territory and therefore does not require a passport for entry).


----------



## youppi

WalnutBaron said:


> There are currently 17 Hyatt resorts in the HRC system. The newest is Hyatt Ka'anapali, which is also the first Hyatt resort in Hawaii. A full list of the resorts and point requirements by season can be seen in a separate post entitled "Hyatt Points Chart".
> 
> To my knowledge, there are no plans to expand into Canada, Mexico, or Europe. The only resort outside of the USA is Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico (which is, of course, a U.S. territory and therefore does not require a passport for entry).


The 17th (Hyatt Escala Lodge) is it really available ? It is not listed on HRC web site (only listed on the point chart).


----------



## WalnutBaron

TUGBrian said:


> Please let me know if any of these need to be added or edited in the TUG resort database (link in the sticky to all of them).
> 
> also if any of the review pages contain outdated info/pictures...it'd be great to get those updated too!


Brian, the list of Hyatt resorts in the TUG review section contains all 17 properties that are part of HRC, but also includes a few hotel/resort properties that are not part of HRC. These include Hyatt Manchester, which is a hotel in San Diego but not a timeshare; Grand Hyatt San Francisco;  Hyatt Zilara Cancun; and Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos.


----------



## WalnutBaron

youppi said:


> The 17th (Hyatt Escala Lodge) is it really available ? It is not listed on HRC web site (only listed on the point chart).


Good catch. Hyatt Escala is granted license to develop timeshare condos at the property, but none have yet been developed and so no reservations can be made. Others may have more knowledge on this particular situation. Maybe the next system expansion?


----------



## dagger1

*Views at Wild Oak Ranch
*
There are several buildings, all three stories with elevator access.  The buildings face the parking lots which you cross to get to the resort amenities (lobby, general store, restaurant, pools, lazy river, and entertainment facilities such as media room, game rooms, fitness center, Camp Armadillo.). There are no views from the front of the units, all windows and doors face back toward a brushy, mesquite  Texas Hill County landscape.  Nice porches/decks to drink coffee, wine or whiskey from, but only hilly mesquite views..


----------



## taffy19

dioxide45 said:


> Hello, Not a Hyatt owner, but looking to help out in the new forum plus perhaps in time get Hyatt added to ROFR.net. Looking to compile a list of Hyatt resorts and their details. Here is what I pulled from the II website;
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Beaver Creek, Mountain Lodge*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 2BR, 3BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Bonita Springs, Coconut Plantation*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Breckenridge, Main Street Station*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 2BR, 3BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Carmel, Highlands Inn*
> Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Dorado, Hacienda Del Mar*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Grand Aspen*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR, 4BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Beach House*
> Unit Types:_ 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Sunset Harbor*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Key West, Windward Pointe*
> Unit Types: _2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, High Sierra Lodge*
> Unit Types: _2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Lake Tahoe, Northstar Lodge*
> Unit Types:_ 2BR, 3BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka'anapali Beach*
> Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR, 3BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club San Antonio, Wild Oak Ranch*
> Unit Types: _Studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Sarasota, Siesta Key Beach*
> Unit Types: _2BR (Sleeps 6), 2BR (Sleeps 8)_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club Sedona, Piñon Pointe*
> Unit Types: _1BR, 2BR_
> 
> *Hyatt Residence Club at Park Hyatt Beaver Creek*
> Unit Types: _2BR, 3BR_
> 
> What I would like to add to this is what views are available at each resort and what seasons exist, or is everything 100% fix week?



*Hyatt Residence Club - Ka’anapali Beach Maui
*
This resort is Diamond Season all year long.  This 12 story tower is adjacent to the Hyatt Maui Regency Resort and has 122 ocean view and 9 mountain view condos.  Weeks are fixed at the moment but the condos are floating in groups of lower, medium and higher floors as follows.

*Ocean View Condos*

3 Bedroom Upper
All 3 Bedrooms on floors 5-12 (8 total)
3 Bedroom Lower
All 3 Bedrooms on floor 1-4 (4 total)

2 Bedroom upper
All 2 Bedrooms on floors 9-12 (34 total)
2 Bedroom Middle
All 2 Bedrooms on floors 5-8 (36 total)
2 Bedroom Lower
All 2 Bedrooms on floors 1-4 (30 total)

1 Bedroom Ocean upper
All 1 Bedrooms on front side floors 5-10 (6 total)
1 Bedroom Ocean Lower
All 1 Bedrooms on front side floors 1-4 (4 total)

*Mountain View Condos*

1 Bedroom Mountain upper
All 1 Bedrooms on mountain side floors 5-10 (6 total)
1 Bedroom Mountain Lower
All 1 Bedrooms on mountain side floors 2-4 (3 total)



dioxide45 said:


> If I can get the types of units, seasons (fix/float) and views for all the different resorts, I can add Hyatt to the ROFR.net list once we get it setup to also take in Hilton entries.


----------



## ivywag

WalnutBaron said:


> Great post, Dioxide. Thank you! Here's how Hyatt Residence Club works (not to be confused with the new and still-not-fully-explained Hyatt Pure Points Program which is in the process of rolling out now):
> 
> In most properties, HRC owners have fixed weeks which can be reserved within the first six months of their new ownership year. This is called the HRPP: Home Resort Preference Period. This decision is pretty straightforward and simple--do I reserve my fixed week and unit or let it go this year?
> If the owner does not reserve his/her unit during that period, the fixed week is automatically converted at six months out to CUP points: Club Use Period. He/she is now working within the HRC points system and--like any exchange system--can search through the HRC website/reservations system to see if there is availability for a desired property and can complete a reservation along with a modest (~$40) transfer fee.
> The owner can also place requests in advance (these requests, by the way, can be made up to 18 months in advance of desired travel). Importantly--unlike II or RCI--once the Hyatt system finds a match, the request is immediately confirmed and the owner is notified and their credit card is charged for the transfer fee. II and RCI typically give an owner a 24-hour decision window to confirm, but HRC's system does not provide this service.
> The CUP period is critical for the owner, since the next step substantially reduces the owner's value if they let CUP points slip unused into the Limited Club Use Period (LCUP). *CUP points cannot be carried from one year to the next.* They can be used in one of three ways:
> Make a reservation within HRC using CUP points anywhere from 12 months to one day before the expiration of the owner's deeded week. For example, if the owner owns Week 18 at Hyatt Highlands Inn, he/she can use CUP points to exchange within HRC as soon as the new week's reservation window opens (in other words, during the HRPP period) all the way to the end of Week 17 of the year of usage.
> Transfer the CUP points into the External Exchange (EEE), also called the Extended Use Period. This transfer is made directly into Interval International, allowing the owner to exchange into other properties in II. *Importantly, a Hyatt owner cannot exchange back into a Hyatt property through II. *The only way to make a Hyatt for Hyatt exchange is through the CUP or LCUP process.
> Allow the CUP points to pass into LCUP (explained below), which is the least desirable option by far.
> 
> If CUP points are not used and are not transferred to EEE, the last use before expiration is the Limited Club Use Period or LCUP. This allows the owner one last chance to salvage point usage for reservations made within 60 days of expiration. The LCUP period begins on the day of the owner's fixed week usage. The best way to think of LCUP is similar to II's Getaways--usually off-season availability, and often only for a few days.
> At the end of the 60-day LCUP period, any remaining unused points expire. This means points cannot be accumulated from year to year.
> HRC does allow borrowing from a forward year into a current year, but all MF's on the forward year must be paid in advance in order to borrow. Obviously, MF invoices have not been sent out at that early date, so owner must call HRC Owner Services to get an estimate and make the payment.
> I mentioned at the outset that most--but not all--properties are fixed week. The properties which have floating week seasons include all of the Colorado properties, Hyatt Northstar Lodge near Lake Tahoe, and Hyatt Siesta Key in Florida.
> 
> Finally, to your other question about views, this is something our owners should address individually for the properties they own or have visited. But since the HRC is essentially a fixed-week system, there are definite view rooms which are more desirable than others.



Regarding borrowing points from the next year-- remember that you can only borrow points to use for inventory available within the next 60 days.


----------



## sts1732

WalnutBaron said:


> *Views at Hyatt Pinon Pointe*
> 
> Of course, this is always subjective, but for me the best views by far are those afforded by higher floor assignments in Buildings 1-5. These buildings look east toward some of the most iconic red rock formations in Sedona, including Snoopy Rock. Room number system is as follows: first digit indicates Building number; second digit indicates floor of that building; third digit indicates the actual room number on that floor. Rooms with second digit starting with "1" mean first floor units and will have less desirable views. Best views are on the top floor, which is units with second digit of "3".
> 
> The absolute worst views are from Buildings 6 and 7, which look out over a parking lot and a cell phone tower.
> 
> Here's a map of the property, courtesy of Kal: Hyatt Pinon Pointe Unit Map


Walnut, To your evaluation of the worst being #6 at pinion pointe. We own the top floor in bldg. 6, and you are correct about the parking and cell tower, but you didn't take into the view from the balcony on the opposite side facing the pool and commons area.
As bldg. 6 one of three highest in elevation, When I sit outside I thoroughly enjoy a complete view snoopy rock to the left, cathedral rock the airport mesa( from the back), along with the other monuments along 179 as you come into town.
Yes, the commons bldg. obstructs the view of the pool, but then I guess we all have to make concisions. The only bad things you mentioned(leaving one out) was that in the parking you brought up is that everyone else from town, people who work both at Hyatt and the strip mall along with tourist and locals park in the same lot and parking can be a real pain. I have complained to the front desk, sent emails, and when I was there last the answer I got was that Hyatt had an arrangement with the city Which I found to be very confusing. Seems to me that if we are given a parking pass at check in, that we should be able to park at our unit instead of on the other side of the hill either way.


----------

